# Scribus - sur iMac intel et OS X 10.5 ??



## thierry37 (25 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
je suis un switcher tout frais du mois de décembre.
J'essaie de trouver un moyen d'utiliser Scribus sur mon iMac intel..
Je n'ai encore rien trouvé sur ce forum et chez macbidouille...
Pourriez vous me renseigner ?
Est ce que Scribus existe pour Mac Intel ? (compatible Léopard ?)

(Sur scribus.net  y'a des version 1.3.3.9 ou même 1.3.4... mais c'est visiblement destiné à du PPC.... et d'anciennes versions OSX...)

merci.

Thierry.


----------



## Thierry6 (26 Décembre 2007)

je pense que tu es allé sur la bonne page
http://www.scribus.net/index.php?name=Sections&req=viewarticle&artid=3&page=1

les packages ne sont que PPC mais grâce à Rosetta, ils fonctionnent sous MacIntel, certes un peu moins vite mais ils fonctionnent.


----------

